# 8/26 has no spark



## scottyhewitt1 (Dec 14, 2021)

My 8/26 will not start, the plug was shot so I got a new one, but I have no spark. Suggestions please.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

If you let the plug get that bad, I imagine there's a few other items that need your attention, as well. Should have started on it when the weather was warmer.
That's two suggestions.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

first thing I would look for is a wire grounded ... usually vermin are good at that.


----------



## DCH50 (Feb 10, 2020)

scottyhewitt1 said:


> My 8/26 will not start, the plug was shot so I got a new one, but I have no spark. Suggestions please.


Dumb question, but is the spark plug the correct one for that engine? if so, No spark could be a ground issue, which I would check first, but is probably a coil. Pull the flywheel and replace the coil and you should be good. .


----------



## scottyhewitt1 (Dec 14, 2021)

DCH50 said:


> Dumb question, but is the spark plug the correct one for that engine? if so, No spark could be a ground issue, which I would check first, but is probably a coil. Pull the flywheel and replace the coil and you should be good. .


Yes it's correct, will check the coil. Thanks.


----------



## scottyhewitt1 (Dec 14, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> first thing I would look for is a wire grounded ... usually vermin are good at that.


Thanks for the info


----------



## scottyhewitt1 (Dec 14, 2021)

Rooskie said:


> If you let the plug get that bad, I imagine there's a few other items that need your attention, as well. Should have started on it when the weather was warmer.
> That's two suggestions.


Looking for assistance. Not criticism.


----------

